# Game Thread: Detoit Pistons @ Philadelphia 76ers 3/23



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

vs.








*Detroit Pistons (42-24) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (32-34)*

Time: 8:00 PM
Date: 3.23.05
Venue: Wachovia Center

*Starting Lineups:*











































































Even though we're locked into the #2 spot, this is an important game in that you don't want to fall back into bad habits, nor do you want losing streaks. Philadelphia is trying to make the playoffs, so they'll come out hard. We have to do a better job tonight of matching the opponents intensity tonight.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

This game is going to be on ESPN. DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS?

I can watch it! It's a miracle!


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Im hoping this one will be replayed later at night. I have to play ball tonight and will miss at least the first 3 quarters. My prayers for the game will be ENERGY, better substitutions, and ball movement. I like posting up Tay and Sheed, but lately when they post up everyone else seems to stand around and watch, which makes it far too easy for teams to defend andtakes away passing lanes for Tay out of the post.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Looking forward to watching tonights game. I really haven't seen Delfino since he has gotten back from injury. Hopefully since we got run out of the gym yesterday we will play much better tonight.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

When is Rip expected to play?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

John Saunders has the nerve to wear a Pistons throwback jersey.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Chris Webber is on pace to have his biggest game as a Sixer and it would come against us, I'm happy for him though.

No defense on our part and it's not really suprising considering they way we played yesterday.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

What is that 8-8 for Philly? The Pistons look worse than yesterday.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

What the hell are we doing? The goal is to pass to your teammates, not the other team.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh my god are we going to shoot free throws? I was begining to wonder if we'd get a call all night.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

EC and Lindsey on the court at the same time... Looks like Heard has orders to get guys ready for the playoffs.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Easy Elden with the big dunk. Good way to comeback.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice to see Elden on the court, i'm assuming they are trying to get him ready come playoff time as CJ said.

Not nice to see our defence just collapsing in the first quarter. Philly has been getting outside shots from everywhere, we never seem to contest them and we don't bother to switch on the pick and roll.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

One thing I was wondering the other day- when was the last time you saw anyone on this team take a charge? Seriously, I can't remember the last time it happened. We don't take charges, we don't fight over screens. This team has been just so complacent.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I would give the player of the first quarter award to Ronald Dupree.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

He and Darko are the only ones not playing bad.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Ok so we gave them a 14 point head start by not matching their effort or intensity, so now I guess we'll either wake up and see that we can't win just by showing up or we'll get continue with our lackluster effort and get blown out. 

No need to pick on individuals because everyone is playing bad.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Elden looks like he hasn't played in months.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Darko can manage to do a little better than dribbling the ball off his foot in the post. Maybe he'll miss a dunk, but that's better than dribbling it off your foot.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> One thing I was wondering the other day- when was the last time you saw anyone on this team take a charge? Seriously, I can't remember the last time it happened. We don't take charges, we don't fight over screens. This team has been just so complacent.


Very good question and I can't think of the last time either. The don't fight through screens, take charges, or close out on shooters. They're just plain lazy at times. These past two games we've come full cirlce to how we were playing earlier in the year.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lots of subbing going on.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Philly playing pretty sloppy now, to bad we haven't scored in about 8 minutes.

31% from the field. Doesn't look like it's getting better any time soon. Gar Heard is confusing even himself with his subs. He has no idea what is going on.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Ahahahaha. Quote of the night.

"Detroit has hit 1 field goal in the last 6 minutes and Larry Brown is going to watch a movie with his wife."


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

If I were Gar Heard, I would give all of Ben Wallace's minutes to Darko for the rest of the night. There is no way he could play worse.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Chauncey looks real good tonight. He gets his shot blocked then his pocket picked the next time down.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

We are treating this game like it's the preseason. Pathetic effort.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Honestly there's no excuses to not play Darko tonight. He can't do any worse than the players who have already been ion the court. I say use the second half to play Hunter, Delfino, EC, Darko, Arroyo, etc. We lost this one from tipoff.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> We are treating this game like it's the preseason. Pathetic effort.



They are treating it like the pre-season... except the next step is the playoffs. I hope they don't think they are going to do this all the way to the playoffs and all of a sudden be able to play good.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

In previous years we've had a lot of regular season success by outworking teams every night. Most teams noticably shift into an extra gear on D come playoff team but we always looked the same because we played so hard to begin with.

I really really hope we have an extra gear because there is simply no way we can repeat playing the type of D we have this year. There was a stretch of about a week and a half where it looked good, but other than that it has been very poor. Teams are shooting 50% with regularity.

I really think it all starts with Ben Wallace. I don't know where his head has been at this year, but he's not been the same player. He's become just another shot blocker on defense and a selfish bricklayer on offense. We need him to be a leader and we need him to set the example and he flat out hasn't.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> I think Darko can manage to do a little better than dribbling the ball off his foot in the post. Maybe he'll miss a dunk, but that's better than dribbling it off your foot.


Hey get off Darko its LB's fault. If he would play him more he wouldn't do that :biggrin:


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

We
Can
Not
Hit
Anything

We miss open layup after open layup from inside. Oh my god this team sucks right now.
And let's never see Delfino trying to guard Iverson ever again. It's not like a lot of calls have gone against us either. Nothing is dropping.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

If they don't have an extra gear than they may as well prepare for an early summer, because there is no way they come even remotely close playing like this. 

This game has been about the worst defensive effort we've had all season. 60 points to the 76ers... we could've stayed at home for this one. I don't even see a reason to play starters in the second half.

On the bright side, we know we can play better defense, it's just a matter of going out there and playing with maximum effort. Something they haven't done more often than they have this season.


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

I really think they are mailing it in these last 2 games. Think about it...yesterday, we were hitting our shots in the 1st half. If we were shooting like we are tonight, last night would have also been a blowout.

I don't know if you all heard Steve Kerr last night, but he said a fan asked Chauncey why he was similing because they were losing, and Chauncey said something like: yeah we're losing, but this is only the preseason.

Maybe so, but they need some momentum goin' into the Poffs!

The one good thing about this performance is that it has gotten me to finally register on this board!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

rpoulos said:


> I don't know if you all heard Steve Kerr last night, but he said a fan asked Chauncey why he was similing because they were losing, and Chauncey said something like: yeah we're losing, but this is only the preseason.
> 
> Maybe so, but they need some momentum goin' into the Poffs!


Interesting. Their play certainly doesn't indicate otherwise. Tonight's game is about as bad as it has gotten this season. And I've never heard of a basketball pre-season that's 20 games long. They need to get it together.



> The one good thing about this performance is that it has gotten me to finally register on this board!


Glad to have you aboard, hopefully the good times return soon. How long had you been lurking before you signed up? :biggrin:


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been lurking since mid last season I suppose...been a Pistons fan since mid 80's when I was a kid.

Perhaps the 'stones are just planning on winning the rest of their home games and skipping out on the road games.

That Garfield Heard is a master motivator from what I can see. If you listened at the end of the half, you could hear him raising his voice at the refs saying: "Don't let Iverson intimidate you"

Nice!


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

I take it all back! Pistons on a 13-2 run! Gar Heard is a genius!!!! 


Man I love this Banana Guy
:banana:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

rpoulos said:


> I've been lurking since mid last season I suppose...been a Pistons fan since mid 80's when I was a kid.


Wow. That's a ong time. Welcome.



> Perhaps the 'stones are just planning on winning the rest of their home games and skipping out on the road games.
> 
> That Garfield Heard is a master motivator from what I can see. If you listened at the end of the half, you could hear him raising his voice at the refs saying: "Don't let Iverson intimidate you"
> 
> Nice!



LOL. Gotta love Heard. 

Now that you're registered, hope you continue to join in the convo. :cheers:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Got it down to 11 by *gasp* playing with effort, but that quick we go back to playng with lack of effort and the lead is back up to 18.


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

Make it 20 on the oop to Iguana


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

In comes McDiggitydiggitydyess and soon to be Sheed. I don't think we'll win this one, because the players don't seem to care, but if we tried we could probaly make it close.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lead back up to 24, if they aren't going to play hard then take them out so noone gets injured.


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

I guess the only thing we can hope for is Darko time


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm hoping Darko gets about 7 minutes or more tonight.


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

This is tough to watch... :curse:


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

hey, how do I change my avatar to a custom one?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

rpoulos said:


> hey, how do I change my avatar to a custom one?


I believe you just go into your User CP and the "edit avatar" then at the bottom it has an option to use a custom avatar. I believe you have to have to pic saved on your computer though.

I've been a supporting member for awhile, so I could be wrong. If so, I'll find the answer as soon as I can.

EDIT: I think you have to be a supporting member period to have a cutom av, but you can try what I suggested above and it may work.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm still not understanding why starters are still in the game. They didn't come to play, so they could at least play Darko.


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

no kidding...they just put chauncey back in...WTF! 

put in fennis dembo already


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Hunter, Arroyo, Dupree, Darko, EC

It's really not that hard Garfield. There's no way we win this, take the starters out.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

CJ said:


> I'm still not understanding why starters are still in the game. They didn't come to play, so they could at least play Darko.


darko either is so far in the doghouse he isnt coming out or gar has been ordered to not play him no matter what. i would say get something for him in the offseason while he has some value because there is no way he will be there after his contract expires.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

rainman said:


> darko either is so far in the doghouse he isnt coming out or gar has been ordered to not play him no matter what. i would say get something for him in the offseason while he has some value because there is no way he will be there after his contract expires.



For the short term, I agree with you. Except for the orders. A lot can change in a couple years though. He could be the man by then.

But not playing him now is just dumb, but I don't expect much our of Garfield. It can't be him trying to teach the guys a lesson either because he has select guys in.


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

Quite honestly, he probably can't believe his luck that he's still in the league coaching.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

CJ said:


> For the short term, I agree with you. Except for the orders. A lot can change in a couple years though. He could be the man by then.
> 
> But not playing him now is just dumb, but I don't expect much our of Garfield. It can't be him trying to teach the guys a lesson either because he has select guys in.


rasheed and ben arent going anywhere in two years so he would be a 5th year guy coming off the bench, i dont think so. look for them to move him this summer, some team out west will take a shot at him. there just arent that many 7 fters with his quickness, i think they could probably get some pretty good value. sometimes you have to cut your losses.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I can't figure out why Darko isn't in the game right now either. NM he is about ready to check in.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

rainman said:


> darko either is so far in the doghouse he isnt coming out or gar has been ordered to not play him no matter what.


I think you are on to something. Joe realizes if people see how bad darko is right now it will hurt his trade value. If we don't play Darko he will remain a mystery.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

rainman said:


> rasheed and ben arent going anywhere in two years so he would be a 5th year guy coming off the bench, i dont think so. look for them to move him this summer, some team out west will take a shot at him. there just arent that many 7 fters with his quickness, i think they could probably get some pretty good value. sometimes you have to cut your losses.


All I have to go by is what Joe D. has said in the past and he keeps saying he isn't going to trade him. He could be just saying that, but with Joe I have a feeling he really feels that way. Joe doesn't make trades just for the sake of making trades, he usually makes trades to improve the team or with a specific motive behind it (salary cap, cancer, bust, etc.). I just can;t see him dealing Darko unless he gets a major bargain.

Looking at this year, I don't even lnow what level Ben and Rasheed, especially Ben, will be at in two seasons. I'm not as confident as I once was. That being said, just because he doesn't start doesn't mean he won't get big minutes. I'm with you though, by then he'll more than likely be tired of this and sharing minutes with other bigs. But a lot can happen in a couple years, so who knows what we'll look like by then. I don't think anyone is safe from being trade if Joe D. sees it necessary.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

rainman said:


> rasheed and ben arent going anywhere in two years so he would be a 5th year guy coming off the bench, i dont think so. look for them to move him this summer, some team out west will take a shot at him. there just arent that many 7 fters with his quickness, i think they could probably get some pretty good value. sometimes you have to cut your losses.


 What losses? I could see if he was given a chance and failed, but this is not the case. Fortunately I wasnt able to watch this game and I am now glad I didnt. I have tried to come up with as many reasons for the teams play of late , but I cant figure it out. The Staff sucks plain and simple, I honestly am wishing for Ben or Sheed to roll an ankle or twist a knee to teach this idiot a lesson about keeping the starters in at a time like this. 
As far as Darko is concerned? Give the Kid some damn minutes already....I dont care if hes sleeping with LBs wife every sunday....the refusal to play him goes far beyond not putting forth effort in practice, either he slept with LBs wife( who is pretty darn hot)? or LB is pissed that Darko went to Joe about playin time. I see LB gone after this season win lose or draw. And whoever the next coach is I see Darko being a regular in the rotation.
I have serious doubts about us coming out of the first round let alone the east.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Brian said:


> I think you are on to something. Joe realizes if people see how bad darko is right now it will hurt his trade value. If we don't play Darko he will remain a mystery.



i dont know what i'm on to but that situation is bazaar. normally you would do everything to show you made the right pick. in their case its just the opposite, he seems to have no heart, whether he never did or they have ripped it out we may never know.


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

OK, I just figured it out. Play really poorly and get blown out in all of the ESPN/TNT games so everyone in the country underestimates us again.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Brian said:


> I think you are on to something. Joe realizes if people see how bad darko is right now it will hurt his trade value. If we don't play Darko he will remain a mystery.



Even if GM's would be all over him. For one everyone knows his story and like rainman said you just don't find athletic bigs like him. If gumps like Shawn Bradley can stick around Darko won't have any problem. He runs like a small forward. I think he'll be a good player, I just hope it's here.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

rpoulos said:


> OK, I just figured it out. Play really poorly and get blown out in all of the ESPN/TNT games so everyone in the country underestimates us again.



Haha, I wish it was that easy, but they still have that trophy in theri possession.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

CJ said:


> Even if GM's would be all over him. For one everyone knows his story and like rainman said you just don't find athletic bigs like him. If gumps like Shawn Bradley can stick around Darko won't have any problem. He runs like a small forward. I think he'll be a good player, I just hope it's here.



you may be able to get a pretty high number one from someone like the trailblazers or the t-wolves. i could see kevin mchale working with him. you guys have a better handle on what goes on their than i do but i can smell rat when i see one and that situation is not right. he should have played about 15 minutes tonight. the outcome was never in doubt by the mid point of the 3rd quarter. hope it works. peace guys.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Well, Carlos Arroyo and Antonio McDyess came to play tonight. Starting to sound familiar.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I left midway through the second quarter, partly because it was not worth watching. I do not regret that decision.

As far as the Darko situation:

I personally think it's pretty obvious that Garfield has been told by LB not to play him, unless the game is out of reach in the last 5 or so minutes. Either that or Garfield has seen the way LB has played Darko this year, and doesn't want to change that. But, judging from the comments here even LB would have thrown him into the game earlier than Garfield did.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah:

12 assists to 18 turnovers isn't going to cut it. Chauncey had 6 turnovers himself.

If Ben Wallace isn't going to rebound, isn't going to block shots, and isn't going to lock up his defender, then what's he worth? What's any player worth if they're not doing those things?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> I left midway through the second quarter, partly because it was not worth watching. I do not regret that decision.



All you need to know is they played the same way the rest of the game. They made a mini run in the third to get it down to 11, but other than that you didn't miss anything. Basically they just went through the motions.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I am having a hard time trying to believe in this team lately. When they are bad? they are B.A.D. The blame goes all the way around on this one. Starting with gettin Cnote to stop hittin the pipe before games. He is playin like a scrub jv guard lately. I think the problem is that this team cannot handle success. Gar shouldnt be coachin, I say let Abdenaur take the reins. Between he and Arnie Im sure we would win more games.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi rpoulos!



rpoulos said:


> The one good thing about this performance is that it has gotten me to finally register on this board!


I thought it was my sweet Lurkers and Guests thread! :biggrin:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

rpoulos said:


> I've been lurking since mid last season I suppose...been a Pistons fan since mid 80's when I was a kid.



Ahhh, a L.T.L.F.T.P-er*, welcome...and I will raise you two dancing bananas.

:banana: :banana: 


*long time lurker, first time poster


----------

